# Newtonwood havanese



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was just wondering if any of you had a newtonwood havanese? My havs mum and dad were both newtonwoods, so may be related to the one who won best of breed at crufts yesterday (the havanese who won has the same breeder as my havanese's parents) 
Here is a link to their site: http://newtonwoodhavanese.com/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How exciting for you, your Hav's from royalty! I assume you live in England?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

doggiesrule28280 said:


> I was just wondering if any of you had a newtonwood havanese? My havs mum and dad were both newtonwoods, so may be related to the one who won best in show at crufts yesterday (the havanese who won has the same breeder as my havanese's parents)
> Here is a link to their site: http://newtonwoodhavanese.com/


Best in Show or Best in Breed? Either is fantastic, especially at such a huge, prestigious show, but Havanese RARELY are Best in Show, anywhere!!! Oh, I just looked, and Best in Show doesn't happen until tomorrow. Still, CONGRATULATIONS to your pup's family!!!:cheer2:


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sheri- Yes I am from England! My havanese is not Deffo related (although it would be good if he was!) but they definitely have the same breeder!

krandall- Woops, sorry I mean best of breed haha! Il have to edit that later! But yes it's a fabulous achievement! Thankyou!

You are both from America right? Do you have alot of havanese over there? You have the American Kennel Club, Do you have a Young Kennel Club? :usa2:


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow! That is quite and honor. I checked their web site and they don't have any puppies available. :-(


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

doggiesrule28280 said:


> Sheri- Yes I am from England! My havanese is not Deffo related (although it would be good if he was!) but they definitely have the same breeder!
> 
> krandall- Woops, sorry I mean best of breed haha! Il have to edit that later! But yes it's a fabulous achievement! Thankyou!
> 
> You are both from America right? Do you have alot of havanese over there? You have the American Kennel Club, Do you have a Young Kennel Club? :usa2:


Yes, I am in the U.S., and our national level dog organization (well, the biggest one) is AKC. They have classes for junior handlers, but, as far as I know, not a separate club.

There are a lot of people on the forum, and we all have Havanese, so ti might seem like there are a lot, but remember, the U.S. is a very big country, and we're very spread out. Havs are more common than they once were, but are still far from a "common" breed.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

doggiesrule28280 said:


> I was just wondering if any of you had a newtonwood havanese? My havs mum and dad were both newtonwoods, so may be related to the one who won best of breed at crufts yesterday (the havanese who won has the same breeder as my havanese's parents)
> Here is a link to their site: http://newtonwoodhavanese.com/


Hello,I to am from Britain,as you can see by my profile.Where do you come from?Our Havs are both from Debbie Brown at Jaybode,she is in Kent.Many years ago we had a wonderful Tibetan Terrier from her.Would love to see some pics of your pup please post,we all love photos on the forum!


----------

